# Your thoughts on pelpro...



## simplicity2012 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello all!

Driving myself mad with research of pellet stoves. A friend recently suggested I look at PelPro line. He said they are quadrafire inside guts haha. is this true? and does anyone own a pelpro that can tell me if they like or dislike the brand.

thank you for your help in ADVANCE!


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 2, 2015)

Another stove by HHT. Cant swing a dead cat around here without hitting one on CL. Are available at a large home supply store(Menards) They are very plain and dead a$$ ugly but some others don't win any designers awards either.


----------



## simplicity2012 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok understood so it is made by hht. Youre right their not exactly pretty but I wonder if they are very reliable.  Im currently weighing this line of stove versus a 25-ep from england stove. I went to look at one today at a store and am.very worried about the window gasket and ash pan gasket. It didnt even fit flush when closed....


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 2, 2015)

Wish someone would chime in and tell us if and how the customer service is for them.
We know that service after sale if very important and Englander is doing that very well!


----------



## pell it (Mar 2, 2015)

I thought it was heatilator that has the quad guts in it.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 2, 2015)

pell it said:


> I thought it was heatilator that has the quad guts in it.


That is correct.
Danson's Pelpro was purchased by HHT along with Harman.

I have a Pelpro I an rebuilding when I have some time.


----------



## simplicity2012 (Mar 2, 2015)

Good point I know that englander has excellent service.  If someone has had experience with pelpro please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 2, 2015)

simplicity2012 said:


> Good point I know that englander has excellent service.  If someone has had experience with pelpro please let me know. Thank you



I have already rebuilt 3 pelpro stoves. What would you like to know.


----------



## scelder (Mar 2, 2015)

For clarification's sake: 

Heatilator stoves are basically less expensive versions of Quadrafire, which is also connected to Harman. 

And PelPro is a part of this too? 

Is this PelPro 50k BTU: http://www.menards.com/main/p-2365031-c-6883.htm

the same as the (very visually similar) Heatilator CAB 50: http://www.survivalproducts.com/heatilator-eco-choice-cab50-pellet-stove/

Because there's a $700 difference between the PelPro version and the Heatilator, and if they are essentially the same stove, then I'm on my way to Menard's!


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 2, 2015)

scelder said:


> For clarification's sake:
> 
> Heatilator stoves are basically less expensive versions of Quadrafire, which is also connected to Harman.
> 
> ...



No the Pelpro stoves are different, they do not have the anti-jam auger like the quad and heatilators have!


----------



## scelder (Mar 2, 2015)

Don2222 said:


> No the Pelpro stoves are different, they do not have the anti-jam auger like the quad and heatilators have!



Thanks for the clarification before I pulled out the credit card!


----------



## catdog (Mar 2, 2015)

I've been lurking here for a while now but feel like I need to chime in now.I have a HCPP2BD that I found on clearance at Menards during last years polar vortex for $599. It is a corn stove but I feed it pellets only. My Pelpro ROCKS! It heats my whole house and I haven't had any problems at all.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 2, 2015)

scelder said:


> Thanks for the clarification before I pulled out the credit card!



Let me make one other clarification here.
The new Pelpro units such as the PP60 have a standard top auger like the old Pelpro stoves but an under powered auger motor that is the same as the Pleasant Hearth stoves sold at Lowes with the same single dial control. I worked on one, these stoves are built as inexpensively as humanly possible!


----------



## simplicity2012 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok don2222 thank you for chiming in. So would you say these units are not what they use to be? I was looking at the pp60 as a possibility. Versus englander 25-ep


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 3, 2015)

The Englander is 10 times heavy and will last more than 10 times longer.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 3, 2015)

catdog said:


> I've been lurking here for a while now but feel like I need to chime in now.I have a HCPP2BD that I found on clearance at Menards during last years polar vortex for $599. It is a corn stove but I feed it pellets only. My Pelpro ROCKS! It heats my whole house and I haven't had any problems at all.


That is a fantastic price and the older Pelpro stoves work much better.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 3, 2015)

Some of the older ones are not bad looking either. They made a nicer looking bay window model.


----------



## simplicity2012 (Mar 3, 2015)

Haha I thank you for your honesty don. Especially since you are clearly a pelpro guy. Do they also make pleasant hearth?  Too bad im dissapointed I kinda liked the looks of the stoves lol


----------



## farmgirl1985 (Mar 3, 2015)

We installed an englander 25 pah this fall, brand new. Have had problems from the get go. Englander customer service has been very good, somewhat slow but they have tried to fix the probl ems we've had with the stove even agreeing to take it back. That being said, we also installed a pelpro stove from menards for our daughter this fall. Couldn't even guess how their customer service is because there has not been even one small problem yet. After an easy installation it heats 3x better than our Englander. Without an oak installed also. You r looking at a different model so it may be better, but I wish I would've went a different route and bought a pelpro for a lot less money and headaches.


----------



## simplicity2012 (Mar 4, 2015)

What model did you guys buy from menards? They have pretty good prices on alot of different stoves


----------



## catdog (Mar 4, 2015)

We are getting to that time of the year when Menards starts to put their pellet stoves on clearance sale. Keep an eye on their website or  go to your local store often, you might get a great deal.  I had to travel to a Menards about 55 miles away to get mine but it paid for itself in less than 1 season. This year I have put over 4 tons through it with zero problems.


----------



## farmgirl1985 (Mar 4, 2015)

simplicity2012 said:


> What model did you guys buy from menards? They have pretty good prices on alot of different stoves


I don't remember but I can check with her tonight. It wasn't the biggest one but the step down from that one. I'll let u know later. Also they clean their burn pot about 2x a week vs daily with mine. These r things I wish I would've known before I bought. Be sure to see what kind of daily maintenance whatever stove u buy requires. Because depending on how much needs done is how long u  are w/o supplemental heat each day or week. They all need some but some require a lot more.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 4, 2015)

The way I read this.....  Pelpro's are junk.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 4, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> The way I read this.....  Pelpro's are junk.



As per the people who are not heating with them


----------



## simplicity2012 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah im not ready to count out pelpro yet. The more I read about stoves the more its becomes obvious that other people dont like other brands who haven't owned them. Or just didnt know how to use them


----------



## michpelletburner (Mar 4, 2015)

well i can only weigh in on this year so far, but my pelpro has had no issues, burns great and puts out tons of heat and i couldn't be happier.


----------



## farmgirl1985 (Mar 4, 2015)

simplicity2012 said:


> What model did you guys buy from menards? They have pretty good prices on alot of different stoves


She says its a pp60. Like I said, no issues with the pelpro and they've burned a little over 3 tons so far this year. Good luck in your research.


----------



## simplicity2012 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cool. Is that able to keep up with heating the whole house or do they use the furnace too? The pp60 is rated to only heat up to 1500 sqfeet but my house is only around 1100


----------



## farmgirl1985 (Mar 5, 2015)

simplicity2012 said:


> Cool. Is that able to keep up with heating the whole house or do they use the furnace too? The pp60 is rated to only heat up to 1500 sqfeet but my house is only around 1100


They have an old, chopped up (multiple additions) 1 1/2 story house w/o much insulation. They have fuel oil as a back-up, but yes the stove does a nice job of heating the whole house which is probably 15-1600 sq ft. Ceiling fans help move the air around. All I know is it puts out a lot more heat than my 25 pah. And no parts have been replaced yet. We've replaced ash pan gasket, combustion blower motor, door gasket, vacuum switch and now we have a squeal coming from someplace. Haven't figured that one out yet..its intermittent. Since September we've had too many issues to count. We've tried to make this work because of putting new holes in the wall to hook up something else, but honestly I think I want to return this stove because we have never gotten hot in here. We have a large home that's relatively open, well insulated (it's in the new part of the house) and about 67* is as good as it gets. We've tried many different pellets and changed venting, pretty much everything we can think of and nothing has improved. I will say englander has covered all the replacement parts under warranty and the techs are very nice and try to help us out, but u get tired of working on a stove every weekend. My husband was working out of town during the worst of the problems but every weekend he had to come home and work on the thing. When u buy new u expect it to work, at least for a season or so I would think. Anyway, I'm pretty much resigned there will be something different in here next year just haven't had the time or desire to set on hold for a few hours yet.


----------



## simplicity2012 (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow are you sure thats the pp60 model? Haha I mean if it us thats extremely impressive for a smaller unit. Youve got my attention.


----------



## farmgirl1985 (Mar 5, 2015)

simplicity2012 said:


> Wow are you sure thats the pp60 model? Haha I mean if it us thats extremely impressive for a smaller unit. Youve got my attention.


That's what she said is on the back. I'm telling ya when we fired it up it burns like a blast furnace. Nice bright white ish flame. It's vented into a chimney with a stainless liner. She says they have it set on 3 or 4, runs 24/7, uses 2 bags a day. The house is right about 70*. A little less upstairs but they use an Eden pure heater in their room. I know it's one notch down from the biggest one menards sells. I forgot to add earlier the Pah also has a new control board, so basically we've rebuilt our "new" Englander stove.


----------



## simplicity2012 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah im looking pretty seriously at pelpro from what I have learned. If you get a chance let me know what types of pellets work well with the stove


----------



## farmgirl1985 (Mar 9, 2015)

simplicity2012 said:


> Yeah im looking pretty seriously at pelpro from what I have learned. If you get a chance let me know what types of pellets work well with the stove


Around here American wood fibers is the easiest to get, they've also used some from home depot they may have been from Michigan but didn't like those quite


----------



## Richie12 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi, just my 2 cents: I have PP-130, I think only difference to the PP-60 is the bin size. Anyway, 1600 sq.ft. house including the cellar with two finished bedrooms-unit is in cellar-heats upstairs fine in this split level but sleeping, my desk in cellar bedroom less by 6 F than upstairs.
For my first unit I can only say its okay, I wish I could turn it down some but I only want 65 F at the most upstairs. I am averaging 1 bag a day in this MA winter.
One thing I don't like is that it will not turn itself back on if power goes out like yesterday when I was doing circuit breaker I.D. routine, as always misslabled.


----------

